# Notification for expired subscription



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

It looks like my TCF membership expired today. I would have expected an email reminder, but voila! It just disappeared. 

Is this the way it's supposed to work, or did something go wrong? 

Thanks.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> It looks like my TCF membership expired today. I would have expected an email reminder, but voila! It just disappeared.
> 
> Is this the way it's supposed to work, or did something go wrong?
> 
> Thanks.


I got an email from [email protected] (pasted below). Perhaps yours didn't make it through a spam filter.

I wish it had an expiration date on it or that I could see my expiration somewhere in usercp.

TiVo Community wrote:
> Hello,
>
> Just wanted to let you know that your access to the paid subscription "TiVoCommunity Club" is about to expire. We thank you for being a part of our community in this way and also thank you for the support in being a member of the site.
>
> We hope you may choose to extend this subscription and you may do so by visiting the following link if you wish...
>
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscriptions.php
>
> Otherwise we thank you for your support and your subscription will soon expire.
>
> Yours,
>
> TiVo Community Team
>


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

MauriAnne said:


> Is this the way it's supposed to work, or did something go wrong?


No, as far as I know, emails go out in advance as shown above.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I'm fairly sure I've received emails before from that address (the few threads I email subscribe to, birthday greetings, etc) so I don't think it got stuck in a SPAM filter. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, MauriAnne. This is the first I've heard of someone not receiving an expiration notice. I'd be interested to hear if this has happened to anyone else, and if so, we'll definitely investigate.


----------

